
German Wikipedia blacked out in protest against EU copyright reform - m-s
http://de.wikipedia.org
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19445593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19445593).

------
stiGGG
For anyone how needs to get to the content, reader mode on safari will give
you the article

